

Simple things that browser developers can do today to make HTML5 Apps real - mcantelon
http://blog.romeda.org/2010/05/three-simple-things-that-browser.html

======
kwamenum86
What about post message? This can be used for cross-domain frame
communication, which can easily be adapted for cross-domain AJAX. postMessage
will (should anyway) be a part of all modern browsers moving forward.
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.postMessage>

------
fierarul
Weird to see a "tl;dr" text in the original article.

But, why put it at the end ? And, actually, why not replace this with a proper
abstract after the title. It's old-school, but would be much better.

~~~
wwortiz
I don't think very many people understand that abstracts are really tl;dr's
because many people haven't ever really written a report, but yes abstracts
are nice if an article is long enough to warrant it.

